# [GUIDE] CONVERTING EXT4 ON gingerbread NEW!!!



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

I CANT STAND PEOPLE NOT BEING ABLE TO CONVERT GINGERBREAD TO EXT4

I KNOW THE ANSWERS AND HERE IS MY NEW GUIDE!!!!

There are only 2 known problems when it comes to converting to ext4 on gingerbread

1. your data partition stays on ext4 after you flash rom, you dont hear linda talk, and when you download apps they disappear next boot or restart your phone.

2. voodoo lagfix is disabled but linda is telling you there is not enough space on sdcard

HERE IS HOW YOU FIX THESE ISSUES: 1. corresponds to issues 1, 2. corresponds with 2

1. you need to flash ext4 converter, 
flash ICBINB froyo 
DISABLE VOODOO and turn off SYSTEM LAGFIX
boot up ICBINB froyo
go into cwm
make sure voodoo says everything is disabled and turned off still
flash the gb rom of your choice(make sure it has kg4 kernel with ext4 support)
after you flash the GB rom make sure voodoo still says everything is disabled and off
boot up GB rom
install busybox
install voodoo control app
turn on ext4 on everthing except debug
turn phone off
turn phone on
listen to linda

NOW IF YOU HAVE ISSUE 2 COME UP WHERE LINDA SAYS NOT ENOUGH SPACE ON SDCARD

2. this is an easy fix, i just did this 4 times on separate occasions to make sure i was right about this.
disable lagfix
go into cwm
advanced
create partition
make it 1024
with 0m swap size
give it time as it will take a minute to create
reboot recovery
enable lagfix on everything 
and listen to linda FINALLY do what you want her to do

if you still cant get ext4 converted then YOUR doing something wrong, i have truly figured out how to get around every problem when it comes to converting ext4 on GB roms and i have done it MANY MANY TIMES so be sure to READ REREAD AND READ AGAIN!


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll test this for you shortly and report. If it works I'll love you (no ****). Just couldn't get gb to work at all, and had a sneaking suspicion it was an ext issue....just haven't had time to tinker.

Sent from one badass SGS4g


----------



## Mr Nosrok (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay got all of this done, but i did not have any partitions on my sd card. i used mini tool partition wizard home edition (it was free version on website) to resize my sd card down to 2045 and linda converted no problem. Downloaded Vodoo control app and confirmed i have ext 4 on all partitions .Then i went back and again re-sized the partition. Rebooted again and checked everything. vodoo still on ext4 sd card at full and nothing but SMMMOOOOTTTTTHHH ICBINB GB. Camera works, apps install, messaging works, wifi is working

Sweet zombie jesus i think i finally got it working. Thanks dsexton wouldn't been possible without.


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

OP updated


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Had problem 1 no linda at all followed op to a t. Not hearing linda at all just boots up also after turning on the lagfix sdcard is not recognized.


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

yea thats because your still on ext4 after you flash the GB rom, you need to make sure before and after you flash the GB rom that voodoo is disabled and off on everything, then when you boot you shouldnt hear her voice because shes off install busybox and enable voodoo through the app then it will work


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

im going to redo it i have done it 3 times and thought i double checked each time. ill give ya an update after done thank you for the quick response.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

which busybox do you use to install the jrummy installer or does it even matter?


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Didnt work i checked and checked and checked not working.. Linda said disabled when on froyo and was disabled before and after flashing ICBINB KH2 but when installing busy box and enabling voodoo in app i shut down then powered on and just boots like normal and voodoo app says not ext 4 and all apps i installed and updated market are blacked out with the sd symbol and sd card is not recognized.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

I got it had to wipe data and cache then had to flash busy bot with the busyboxtinstaller.zip someone else had in their post ill look it up and edit this later and then had to repartiotion sd card to get it to go through.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

nice guide, but it doesn't belong in dev. moved.


----------

